

Startup weekend atlanta ... anyone here? - drdoolittle
http://atlanta.startupweekend.com/
I'm here at startup weekend in Atlanta.  Are there any founders here?
======
andrewhyde
I'm here (as I am with all the weekends). Good to connect with you on HN.

